# Cereal free dog food



## kevinp1986 (Feb 10, 2011)

My dog has allergies to rice and maize (corn) so I am looking for a cereal free dry dog food. He also cant have beef, pork, lamb and chicken.

The cereal free dry dog foods that i have come across are either turkey and vegetable or lamb and vegetable(which he cant have). He's curently on james wellbeloved turkey and vegetable and he has also had the fish and vegetable.

Can anyone tell me of other cereal free brands that have another protien besides turkey and lamb. Id like to give him duck, but i havent come across duck and vegetable. I know he really likes it because prior to feeding him JWB he was on wainwrights duck and rice. 

Ive gone through the dry dog food index, but doesnt cover cereal free dry dog food. ive looked at fish4dogs, but id like to give him a variety, so looking for a brand with turkey duck and fish if possible. is it ok to feed him from two different brands?


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Simpsons do a grain free range which has duck

Sensitive - Grain Free

Great food.

Did you look at the dry food sticky?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/189896-dry-dog-food-index.html

Comprehensive list, ingredients listed too. So just look for the grain free foods.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Or you could read the Wet food sticky or the Raw feeding section.. 

Ahh I see your dilemma - with the wet/dry food stickies the ones in green are the best, if you look at the ingredients it should tell you the rest. 

HTH


----------



## kevinp1986 (Feb 10, 2011)

yes i had a look at the dry dog food sticky, the green ones are quite pricey. Just had a look at simpsons, good range and fairly priced. I Know JWB isnt the best food out there so im looking for something better which i hope will also help with his itching.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

kevinp1986 said:


> yes i had a look at the dry dog food sticky, the green ones are quite pricey. Just had a look at simpsons, good range and fairly priced. I Know JWB isnt the best food out there so im looking for something better which i hope will also help with his itching.


Could you not perhaps look towards Nature diet and wet foods- or if you like giving him Duck - perhaps Raw feeding?

Of course it takes a lot of research and careful consideration and isn't always suitable for everyone - but it's an option.

In the meantime, give him some Sardines (tinned but not in oil or brine) and some Apple Cider Vinegar in his water should help with the skin, or slosh on some salmon oil over his biscuits..

I'm not clued in on Dry foods or Wet..


----------



## StarDogPom (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello

This is my first reply (in any forum...)! 

I thought I'd try answering this question as I might not be out qualified....

I feed my dog a veggie diet from Oscar Pet Food as he's had issues with anal gland problems and it seems to do the trick. I do know though that they do a cereal free food; because I considered it for him. It's got potatoes and tapioca in and fish. Cant remember much more but it's on their site.

Hope that helps...

There. That's my virginity broken!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Fish4dogs

www.fish4dogs.co.uk


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dunoo anything about these!
But maybe worth a looky

TITMUSS DUCK & POTAT0 15KG | Dog food | GJW Titmuss

TITMUSS SALMON & POTATO HYPO-ALLERGENIC DOG FOOD 15KG | Dog food | GJW Titmuss


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

DT said:


> Dunoo anything about these!
> But maybe worth a looky
> 
> TITMUSS DUCK & POTAT0 15KG | Dog food | GJW Titmuss
> ...


Edited!
Disregard the above! just noticed they have maize


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Rupe has issues with wheat and maize. Back in the UK he was on Wainwrights salmon and potato for years. Before that it was JWB. They may not be absolute top of the range dog foods but they're not garbage and they both suited Rupert better than the "better" foods did. Orijen is grain free if I'm not mistaken but I don't know what variety they do, I could never get hold of it easily enough to feed it.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Just found this though
Would be interested in hearing if anyone has used it??

Cereal Free and Grain Free Recommended Dog Food for Dogs with EPI - Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency and Furunculosis


----------



## kevinp1986 (Feb 10, 2011)

Its not that i want to just feed him duck. Im just limited to what i can feed him protien wise. Had the senstitest blood results come back and he had a reaction to beef, pork, lamb and chicken. He had high scores for beef and pork so they are a definate no no. Although my vet did say that even though he had reactions to these it doesnt neccessairly mean that it is the cause of his scratching, but best to avoid this in his diet. 

So im limited to just turkey and duck and any fish. But also cant have rice & corn so has to be grain free dry dog food.

I think a barf diet is something i may consider in the future. Hes been so much better since ive changed his diet and on the cortavance spray. I think for now im going to keep him on the dry. I just wanted to change from JWB because as i said hes just limited to the turkey and veg and the fish and veg and im hoping by changing to a better brand i may get even better results in regard to his atopy. I dont think he likes turkey as much as he does duck so looking for duck and veg or potato


----------



## kevinp1986 (Feb 10, 2011)

StarDogPom said:


> Hello
> 
> This is my first reply (in any forum...)!
> 
> ...


Im touched that i was the lucky one to have broken ur virginity on here. I am the chosen one.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Don't forget about venison too, there are dog foods out there that use that as the meat source. There's also ostrich used in one.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

kevinp1986 said:


> Its not that i want to just feed him duck. Im just limited to what i can feed him protien wise. Had the senstitest blood results come back and he had a reaction to beef, pork, lamb and chicken. He had high scores for beef and pork so they are a definate no no. Although my vet did say that even though he had reactions to these it doesnt neccessairly mean that it is the cause of his scratching, but best to avoid this in his diet.
> 
> So im limited to just turkey and duck and any fish. But also cant have rice & corn so has to be grain free dry dog food.
> 
> I think a barf diet is something i may consider in the future. Hes been so much better since ive changed his diet and on the cortavance spray. I think for now im going to keep him on the dry. I just wanted to change from JWB because as i said hes just limited to the turkey and veg and the fish and veg and im hoping by changing to a better brand i may get even better results in regard to his atopy. I dont think he likes turkey as much as he does duck so looking for duck and veg or potato


Blood tests are extremely unreliable re allergies both for dogs and humans. 

However if you want to feed a cereal free diet you are looking at either those with potato or there are some with tapioca

Orijen 6 fish variety would suit, all fish and no grains.

Royal Canin do a Duck and Tapioca
they also do a fish and Tapioca

(Tapioca is the inside of the Cassava)


----------



## kevinp1986 (Feb 10, 2011)

yeh venison is fine too. When he was on his food trial that was the protien used. You just dont see it as much as the other more common protiens. Orijen looks really good. I watched the video on there website, showing where they get there proteins from and how its made. They really take pride in the food they produce. I think its a bit to pricey for me tho and heard can be a problem to purchase


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

There is no difficulty getting Orijen, there are plenty of stockists if you go on line to view stockists

UK & Ireland Stockists | Orijen Pet Foods .co.uk

And many do it on line.

I feed raw but I always have Orijen to hand for emergencies and for training.


----------



## kevinp1986 (Feb 10, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> Blood tests are extremely unreliable re allergies both for dogs and humans.
> 
> However if you want to feed a cereal free diet you are looking at either those with potato or there are some with tapioca
> 
> ...


Unrealiable really? I did everything she asked of me in regards to the steps she wanted to carry out to see what was causing him to scratch. did the skin scrape, food trial, blood tests. She said the results were so conclsuvie in that for the indoor and outdoor allergens he got a 0 for everything. all grasses, weeds, trees and shrubs, moulds fleas, dust mites he got a 0 for all the types. So she couldnt do a course of injections because nothing came up, besides the food. You think theres further testing that can be done, she hasnt suggested going to a dermotologist.

As i previously stated hes doing much better since i changed his food from, wainwrights. He hasnt had to have steroids for a long time now, so it does look as if tho it may have been his food


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

kevinp1986 said:


> Unrealiable really? I did everything she asked of me in regards to the steps she wanted to carry out to see what was causing him to scratch. did the skin scrape, food trial, blood tests. She said the results were so conclsuvie in that for the indoor and outdoor allergens he got a 0 for everything. all grasses, weeds, trees and shrubs, moulds fleas, dust mites he got a 0 for all the types. So she couldnt do a course of injections because nothing came up, besides the food. You think theres further testing that can be done, she hasnt suggested going to a dermotologist.
> 
> As i previously stated hes doing much better since i changed his food from, wainwrights. He hasnt had to have steroids for a long time now, so it does look as if tho it may have been his food


I thought your dog could not eat rice, does WW not have rice in?


----------



## kevinp1986 (Feb 10, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> I thought your dog could not eat rice, does WW not have rice in?


Since ive had the results which is going back 4 months now hes been on JWB. But prior to that i was feeding him on wainwrights.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> I thought your dog could not eat rice, does WW not have rice in?


Depends on the flavour. The salmon and potato one doesn't contain rice. It does contain barley though.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't forget rabbit as a protein source too 

Would you consider using a wet food? I think zooplus has loads of unusual wet foods like salmon, venison, rabbit, goose, turkey, Reindeer, wild boar, pure tripe etc

It's well worth looking around, keep in mind generally with the more expensive foods they do tend to last a bit longer and some can work out quite economical to feed


----------



## kevinp1986 (Feb 10, 2011)

yeh i was just trying to work that out. seeing as there is generally a higher percentage of protein i wudnt need to feed as much. I am willing to feed him anything other then the proteins i mentioned. ill have a look on the website.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Just a note, I am sure you know, but you CANNOT feed a diet of SOLELY rabbit as your dog will suffer from Rabbit Starvation Disease.

HTH


----------



## kevinp1986 (Feb 10, 2011)

what dry dog foods have the highest protien other than orijen and fish4dogs


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

In order to ascertain the protein content of food you need to do the following:

Remove the moisture from it to ascertain ACTUAL protein levels as opposed to CRUDE
Determine what is incomplete and what is complete (ie the percentages of both)
Determine the bio availability of the protein (eg I can make a food out of leather, 100% protein but the dog could not metabolise it)

HAving said that the better foods will give you much more info than the legal minimum.

ACANA is another food to look at.

Obviously wet foods tend to have a higher protein content than dry ones.


----------



## kevinp1986 (Feb 10, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> In order to ascertain the protein content of food you need to do the following:
> 
> Remove the moisture from it to ascertain ACTUAL protein levels as opposed to CRUDE
> Determine what is incomplete and what is complete (ie the percentages of both)
> ...


i was just looking at Acana and under the grain free theres a choice of 3 one of which is lamb, which he cant have, prairie and chicken (again he cant have) and fish which he can


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

smokeybear said:


> Just a note, I am sure you know, but you CANNOT feed a diet of SOLELY rabbit as your dog will suffer from Rabbit Starvation Disease.
> 
> HTH


I know, i was just listing another protein source  I didn't know there was an actual disease though, just that rabbit wasn't a good base for a diet but most of the wet foods i found were things like rabbit and turkey/game etc.


----------



## Munchii (Mar 16, 2011)

I feed my dog Orijen. The one she has has chicken and other meats in, but i do know that they do a fish selection one as well.
Deffo the best food ive tried on my dog!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

What about this one:-

Duck and Potato Working Dog Food 15kg
£53.99 if you buy 30K

I had problems with kibble and my little terrier but she loves this stuff and it suits her well too. :thumbup:


----------



## kevinp1986 (Feb 10, 2011)

Mum2Heidi said:


> What about this one:-
> 
> Duck and Potato Working Dog Food 15kg
> £53.99 if you buy 30K
> ...


thank you i will have a look. Gosh theres so many to pick i dont know which to choose.


----------



## StarDogPom (Nov 3, 2011)

kevinp1986 said:


> Im touched that i was the lucky one to have broken ur virginity on here. I am the chosen one.


Ha - yeah you were gentle too...

I've just double checked myself. this is the link to the food I'd considered for Star:

response precision+ - Dog Food - Oscar

I think it fits the bill from what you said. The fish is listed as herring.

Look at me being all helpful

right- who's next?

)


----------



## kevinp1986 (Feb 10, 2011)

StarDogPom said:


> Ha - yeah you were gentle too...
> 
> I've just double checked myself. this is the link to the food I'd considered for Star:
> 
> ...


Always genetle me. Great ill have a look at the link. Thanks


----------



## kevinp1986 (Feb 10, 2011)

I think im going to try fish4dogs. Its had great reviews. Ill try a sample first and see if he likes it. Im sure he will. £40.99 at petplanet for 12kg. Lets hope ive made a good choice.

is it ok that the protein level is higher then most other dry dog foods. Im guessing thats a good thing tho.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

May be worth a look here - 15K - £41.99. Free del on £45 but you can make it up with a couple of treats
Fresh Scottish Salmon Complete food | Jon Angell and Partners

These guys were a couple of the original from F4D I believe who branched out on their own when the company was taken over - so same stuff


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

We bought Milburns Duck and Potato kibble for Sherlock as we're trying to ascertain whether or not he's allergic to gluten.

Milburns Premium Dog Food Adult Duck & Potato - Pet Supplies & Pet Accessories | PET SUPERMARKET Online Pet Store

We have a large bag full so i'd be happy to send you a sample if you want to try it. Sherlock likes it, but he's still having some tummy probs so now we're trying him on Nature Diet.

Good luck with your pupster, I hope one day we can find the right food for them


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Sarah1983 said:


> Don't forget about venison too, there are dog foods out there that use that as the meat source. There's also ostrich used in one.


I know Burns do a venison, but that's with rice.

If you get a bulk order of Fish4Dogs, you can get good discounts. I order 6x 15kg bags of the 'working' food (ie VAT free), at once and get a 30% discount. There are different flavours available - 'fish', salmon and sardine -my dogs prefer the sardine. The 6 bags take the order to about £300, but with the discount I paid £235 last time. Makes it much more affordable, as long as you can stump up in the first place!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

springfieldbean said:


> We bought Milburns Duck and Potato kibble for Sherlock as we're trying to ascertain whether or not he's allergic to gluten.
> 
> Milburns Premium Dog Food Adult Duck & Potato - Pet Supplies & Pet Accessories | PET SUPERMARKET Online Pet Store
> 
> ...


The Milburns has poultry fat in, probably chicken. Your dog may react to that.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> What about this one:-
> 
> Duck and Potato Working Dog Food 15kg
> £53.99 if you buy 30K
> ...


Another containing poultry fat.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

i was going to say Futures Dog Food « Fish and Potato Adult but closer look it has chicken liver and chicken fat in it


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Burrowzig said:


> Another containing poultry fat.


It's the same food - Goldenacres make them


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I can't help with the dry food to be honest as I never had any success however I wanted to just let you know I was in the same boat as you as Lexi has a total cereal allergy plus a senstive stomach and IBS. She became ill at 6 months old and we struggled until she was 2 (not much help for you i know) we did eventually find a food which was turkey and potato or something like that (I can't remember the brand) and she was ok....she could never eat any other flavour other than turkey and like I say she was ok not great but ok.
In March i switched her to raw, I'm not pushing raw and I know its not for everyone but just want to OP to be aware the proteins the vet has said your dog is allergic to will probably only be in the cooked form, so raw chicken, pork etc should be ok.
Lexi has gone from only been able to eat turkey based dry kibble to eating rabbit, beef, pork, turkey, chicken, lamb, fish and duck. The only thing she seems to not cope with is venison which seems a bit rich for her, her coat is in a wonderful condition, her skin is lovely, her tummy is amazing we have't had a runny poo since we switched to raw.


----------



## decoratedlady08 (Mar 22, 2011)

kevinp1986 said:


> My dog has allergies to rice and maize (corn) so I am looking for a cereal free dry dog food. He also cant have beef, pork, lamb and chicken.
> 
> The cereal free dry dog foods that i have come across are either turkey and vegetable or lamb and vegetable(which he cant have). He's curently on james wellbeloved turkey and vegetable and he has also had the fish and vegetable.
> 
> ...


Ive got my DDB on my duck and potato as he has just had his allergy tests back and has too stay off barley. It is from Working Dog Food WorkingHPRs | Quality dog food for working gundogs

Another one too try is the advanced nutrition that pets at home do, they have a few different varieties.

Both are good in the pennies department as well if you are worried about the price tag, with being a cereal free food.


----------



## Goldendoodle123 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm interested in reading the replies to this as my dog has an allergy to cereals, too. He would have 'the runs' and vomit no matter what we gave him, and the vet diagnosed allergy. We spent a lot of time and (and money) on finding him a suitable dried food. None of the dry ones were suitable in the end (and we tried so many), so we tried him on a tin of Butcher's Tripe loaf on the recommendation of a friend and now he is fine. No vomiting, no accidents on the carpet. It contains no rice or wheat and is a dog superfood. He buy him James Wellbeloved and Nature's Menu training treats. Hope this helps


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Can you explain why Butchers Tripe loaf is a dog "superfood"?


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

There is also Exclusion Dog Food with Rabbit and Potato + Exclusion Dog Food with Venison and Potato both are available from zooplus.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 1, 2010)

What about ACANA Pacifica, I feed this to my girl who is allergic to just about everything has nothing but fish and no cereal etc. I buy Acana wild prairie for the others. From Pet Planet

or GJWTitmuss. Up to 8 dogs now as the last rescue has stayed, not divorced yet!!


----------



## decoratedlady08 (Mar 22, 2011)

Mum2Heidi said:


> What about this one:-
> 
> Duck and Potato Working Dog Food 15kg
> £53.99 if you buy 30K
> ...


This is what i feed my DDB on as he is allergic too barley. It is the only dry food i have got him too eat without adding wet too it.

Just waiting too see if his condition improves enough too prevent further vet treatment.


----------



## AskieAmerEskimo (Nov 4, 2011)

Is dog food mixed with rice good for dogs? My friend mixed her dog's dog food with rice.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Many commercial dog food diets (wet and dry) contain rice.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Rice is fine if your dog gets along with it ok. Have a look at the Burns website - their foods are rice based with lots of info regarding the benefits. (to some):thumbup:


----------



## TheFredChallenge (Feb 17, 2011)

Have a look at the Exclusion range on Zoo plus. Quite a few on offer and although slightly pricey - could possible be a solution???

Exclusion Dog Food on Sale now at zooplus


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Probably been said but I haven't the time to read all the posts but have you thought of feeding barf? No additives and everything that goes into your dog you put there so know there is nothing to trigger allergies.  Dogs don't need grains of any sort!


----------

